# Short Retaining Wall - Footer



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Where are you located?

Is that traditional mortared block existing?

Does it have a footer?

Could you pour the slab with a thicker edge 'under' where the wall will be, then set your block on top of the slab?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like SW part of the U.S. judging by the block.

Pouring a slab with a thickened edge will not work inless you want to buy half high block to maintain the coursing. Sawing regular height block to a partial height is possible, but using the same construction with a poured foor at the same elevation will be easier and probably cheaper. Then , just pour the patio slab up to and covering the bottom half of the first block, just as the existing.

Make sure you can get more matching block before going too far.

Dick


----------



## jkim8520 (Jun 1, 2011)

We are in southern cal...patio is all teed up for the pour, no chance to modify the patio footings. 

Was thinking about using those Garden Block Walls sold at home depot which do not require footing or mortor. of course the it will not be uniform, but that portion of the yard isn't really used by anyone so I think I can live with that cosmetic flaw.

If I do use the Garden Block Walls, do I need to do anything different for the blocks adjacent to the existing wall?

thx,

Joe


----------

